# municipal academy vs. msp academy



## kokid (Oct 24, 2005)

I have some friends on MSP and their academy, aside from living there, sounds so much better than the MCJTC academy I attended back in the late 90's. It seems that the municipal academy recruits always seem to 'get by' and graduate while on the other hand the State Police are able to weed out the weak and the ones who truly don't have the heart or desire to be LEO's. Not too sure how much politics and pressure from sponsoring agencies has to do with it, but just looking for some feedback. B/C let's face it, we all have had classmates in our academies that caused us to say that we were glad that they were going to be 'Department X's' problem and not yours.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Rumor has it that MSP will take over all municipal academies again in the near future and the council will be dissolved.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

j809 said:


> Rumor has it that MSP will take over all municipal academies again in the near future and the council will be dissolved.


Oooh! French Blue for everyone!!! :baby01:8O


----------



## sempergumby (Nov 14, 2003)

Eventually we will only have one police force. it will be more cost effective and easier to flow with the terrorist world we live in now.


----------



## K9Vinny (Sep 25, 2005)

Wolfman said:


> Sounds ominously Orwellian to me. 8-O One police force, controlled by the government, coupled with the incessant chipping away at the populace's right to bear arms, taxation, mandates on how we should live our lives...isn't that what we had that war back in the 1700's to break free from?


There already is such a place, it's called Canada.


----------



## fjmas1976 (Aug 27, 2005)

j809 said:


> Rumor has it that MSP will take over all municipal academies again in the near future and the council will be dissolved.


All Parris Island alumni should be able to handle that NO PROBLEM

SEMPER FI :BNANA: :BNANA:


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Wolfman worte:
Sounds ominously Orwellian to me. 8O One police force, controlled by the government, coupled with the incessant chipping away at the populace's right to bear arms, taxation, mandates on how we should live our lives...isn't that what we had that war back in the 1700's to break free from?

So what P.Ds are NOT run by the government now. You be a big of that movie Conspiracy theory


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

JoninNH said:


> Oooh! French Blue for everyone!!! :baby01:8O


:uc:


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

RPD931 said:


> :uc:


 Watch it!! Those are my new jackboots!!! :blink:


----------



## DoD102 (Sep 9, 2004)

I attended Framingham back in 1983, yeah Chris, I know, the dark ages,  it was run by MSP but it was a municipal residential academy(75th MPOC) It was awesome! Well run, plenty of study time, no distractions from the outside world. I highly recommend going back to that. As for one police force, I hope that doesn't happen. To much control over us that way. The general public would be in an uproar. :sb:


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Very nicely put, Wolfman.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

and...and...we'd all be one department....yeah...and we'd be judge, jury and executioner...and we'd be called "Judges" and we could all say "...throw down your weapons and prepare to be judged..." and "...I am the Law!"...yeah...that's the ticket...

Imagine...HD Lawmaster Fatboys for everyone!


----------



## Piper (Nov 19, 2004)

I'd hate to see the Troopers take over our Academies (next to just about everything else it seems lately), but I am not at all impressed with the recruits I see getting on in some of the area PD's. The Training Committee, or wahtever they call themselves now, should take a real look at New Braintree. Aside from the occasional unwanted "swirly" in a dirty crapper, they are doing a great job at turning out some squared away guys.


----------



## sempergumby (Nov 14, 2003)

fjmas1976 said:


> All Parris Island alumni should be able to handle that NO PROBLEM
> 
> SEMPER FI :BNANA: :BNANA:


VERY TRUE.


----------



## lawdog671 (Sep 20, 2005)

lemme start this out with a SEMPER Fi for the fellow marines out here....but it's nowhere near the same guys..


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Well said Wolfman


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Wolfman said:


> Add to this the concept of *one national police force* and it isn't that far a reach to see it manipulated for the purpose of control instead of protection. It all depends on who you work for and answer to.
> 
> Just my opinion, but trying to look at the Big Picture. A unified standard of training is one thing, the loss of state and local sovereignty is another.


I couldn't agree more brother wolfie!!!!!!!!!!
:sq:


----------

